# Floating tenon advice



## Route 66 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am building an outdoor storage unit,( it will serve several purposes, storage, food bank collection center and information center), it will be outdoors in the marine environment.
It will be constructed of Doug fir 2x6 and 1/2 in. and 3/4in acx plywood. I was originally planning on using mortise and tenon joints for the 2x6 frame and in setting up for the mortise, had the thought of using a floating tenon instead. My question is, will utilizing my excess 1/2 in. acx plywood for the tenon be o.k. or a disaster ?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I think that 1/2in will be a bit on the small size. Tenons are normally 1/3 to 1/2 the thickness of the timber so for 6 x 2s I'd probably go for a tenon about 4 x 1in (or 1/3 the cross section of the material) to get adequate strength


----------



## Route 66 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you Phil P.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duncan

I would suggest you not use the acx plywood with the floating tenon,the acx plywood comes with the tenon in place the norm, I would suggest you use the outside type plywood, it will have nice clean edges that you can use the 3/8" or 1/2" floating tenons easy and put the pockets in place with your router and a easy jig like below...that you can get from Rockler at a low cost.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...non-jig-plunge-router-rockler-mortise-jig.jpg

==========


Route 66 said:


> I am building an outdoor storage unit,( it will serve several purposes, storage, food bank collection center and information center), it will be outdoors in the marine environment.
> It will be constructed of Doug fir 2x6 and 1/2 in. and 3/4in acx plywood. I was originally planning on using mortise and tenon joints for the 2x6 frame and in setting up for the mortise, had the thought of using a floating tenon instead. My question is, will utilizing my excess 1/2 in. acx plywood for the tenon be o.k. or a disaster ?


----------



## Route 66 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Bobj3


----------

